# Lakes in a Day 50 Mile Ultra-marathon with type 1 diabetes!



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2019)

Posted 25th October 2019 by Craig Waugh under Uncategorised

Every year I like to set myself some kind of physical challenge, it makes sure I stay active and really helps both my physical and mental health. Remaining active also helps me to manage my blood glucose in relation to my type 1 diabetes. My pancreas stopped producing insulin in 2012 and ever since I’ve had to manage my blood glucose using insulin injections and more recently an insulin pump.

Last year I spotted a tweet from James Thurlow, Race Director of the Lakes in a Day 50 mile Ultra-marathon promoting free entry to people with type 1 diabetes. I soon found out that James also has type 1 diabetes himself and he was looking to promote what can be achieved with the condition. Needless to say “Challenge accepted!”. Thanks James….. I think.

http://www.craigwaugh.co.uk/lakes-in-a-day-50-mile-ultra-marathon-with-type-1-diabetes/

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Greymouser (Oct 26, 2019)

That is impressive, but for a moment there, I thought you were doing the run Northerner. Or are you?


----------

